# [xorg] raya en la pantalla (solucionado)

## pcmaster

pues resulta que, de vez en cuando, sale en la pantalla una raya horizontal, de color negro y de un sólo pixel de grosor, que abarca todo el ancho del monitor. Vamos, como si una fila horizontal de pixels se esfumase de repente.

Mover las ventanas no afecta en nada a la raya, que sigue en el mismo sitio.

En un principio pensé en un fallo de hardware de la tarjeta gráfica, pero:

- La que tengo ahora es una nVidia comprada hace poco más de un mes. O sea, que es nueva.

- La primera vez que lo hizo fue al mes de comprarla, aunque ahora lo hace cada varios días. Es decir, puede estar varios días sin hacerlo, y lugo hacerlo cada día durante un tiempo, para uego dejar de hacerlo.

- Antes tenía una ATI y de vez en cuando también lo hacía, podía pasar cada día durante una semana y luego estar meses sin que saliera la raya.

- Hoy, además, primero ha salido en el centro de la pantalla, y luego ha dado dos "saltitos" hacia la parte inferior de la pantalla.

Aquí tenéis una imagen de la raya, que ha salido mientras navegaba por el foro de Gentoo:

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/imagenes/08057fe922.jpg

Además, simplemente cambiando la resolución de las X con <control>-<alt>-<+> o <control>-<alt>-<-> desaparece.

¿Es el AGP de la placa?

¿Las Xorg?

¿A alguien más le pasa?

----------

## i92guboj

Yo probaría otro monitor antes de mover una sola neurona, vago que soy jeje.

----------

## pcmaster

No creo que sea el monitor... es analógico (un Philips 107T), no digital y está conectado por un cable vga de 15 pines de los de toda la vida.

----------

## i92guboj

Si pasa con dos tarjetas distintas, yo creo que valdría la pena probar eso antes de buscar una solución más compleja.

----------

## Soul Lost

Raro, y si pruebas con la tarjeta integrada de la placa base?   :Rolling Eyes:  , si no, me incliniaria también por el monitor =\

----------

## pcmaster

No hay ninguna tarjeta intergrada en placa base, la única es la AGP.

----------

## pcmaster

He hecho una consulta al SAT de Asus a ver qué responden.

De todas formas, el OSD del monitor no muestra la ínea, es decir, es como si el defecto estuviese en la imagen que le llega. Dicho de otra forma, todas las ventanas de sistema operativo pasan "por debajo" de la línea, pero el OSD del monitor se sitúa "encima de ella".

Si haces una captura de la imagen de la pantalla (por ejemplo con el GIMP), en ella no se ve la dichosa línea.

Si sigue saliendo muy a menudo, probaré otro monitor que tengo, pero es que ahora puedo cambiar de monitor y no salir la línea negra en dos o tres días, pero tampoco salir si lo dejo como está... en fin, primero esperaré a ver qué me responden los de Asus.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> He hecho una consulta al SAT de Asus a ver qué responden.
> 
> De todas formas, el OSD del monitor no muestra la ínea, es decir, es como si el defecto estuviese en la imagen que le llega. Dicho de otra forma, todas las ventanas de sistema operativo pasan "por debajo" de la línea, pero el OSD del monitor se sitúa "encima de ella".
> 
> 

 

Eso solo prueba que la pantalla (entendiendo como tal la parte del monitor donde se dibujan los píxeles) no está dañada, de todas formas, esto lo sabiamos, porque la posición de la línea es variable.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si haces una captura de la imagen de la pantalla (por ejemplo con el GIMP), en ella no se ve la dichosa línea.
> 
> 

 

Y esto nos dice que no puede ser un problema de X ni de drivers, porque hasta que la señal sale por tu cable, está perfecta.

Si todo está en manos del servicio técnico solo queda esperar, pero yo sigo apostando por un monitor dañado, aunque no sea necesariamente la pantalla el componente averiado. Puede ser algún cable suelto o una soldadura fría que necesita un repaso, también puede que el microprocesador encargado de procesar la señal de entrada esté medio frito, en fin jeje, la electrónica no es lo mío  :Razz: 

----------

## nandelbosc

Con un Philips de tubo de 19" (no recuerdo el modelo exacto) también tube esta linea horizontal. Era muy parecida a la tuya, aunque mas arriba, al cambiar de resolución desaparecia, y al pegar un poco al monitor por la derecha también ...   :Wink:   es verdad!  Lo cambié por un TFT   :Cool: 

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, es posible que sea el monitor, después de enviar el e-mail a Asus se me ha ocurrido que podría ser culpa de un fallo en el LightFrame2 del monitor. Pero hasta que vuelva a pasar no puedo comprobarlo. Lo haría viendo si, activando o desactivando el lightframe por software, la línea desaparece o no. Si lo hace, es culpa del LightFrame.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

Hace días recibí la respuesta de Asus, me decían que, al ser una línea horizontal, podía ser culpa del monitor TFT. 

No se dieron cuenta de que el monitor es CRT (de tubo de los de toda la vida) y eso que puse el modelo y todo en el mensaje que les envié.

Sigo suponiendo que, en realidad, sí es el monitor (el LightFrame) aunque a día de hoy todavía no ha vuelto a hacerlo desde el día 9, así que no puedo comprobarlo. Si vuelve a ocurrir, usaré el software del Lightframe a ver qué pasa. Parece que ocurre cuando quiere: igual te pasa cada día durante varios días y luego está semanas o meses sin salir la linea...

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

Como dije el otro día, podía pasar cada día y luego estar un tiempo sin hacerlo.

Desde mi último mensaje en este hilo, no había vuelto a pasar hasta hoy. Cuando ha aparecido la línea, al activar o desactivar el lightframe por software desde el ordenado, la línea ha desaparecido. Lo ha hecho tres veces seguidas, las dos primeras he encendido y vuelto a apagar el lightframe (ha desaparecido la línea al encenderlo, y al apagarlo ya no estaba) y la tercera he apagado el lightframe (aunque ya lo estaba) y ha desaparecido también.

Mi explicación:

Los monitores Philips tienen una funcionalidad que permite aumentar el brillo en toda la pantalla o en una área rectangular de la misma. Puedes activarlo/desactivarlo mediante el OSD del monitor o bien por software.

Para pasar la orden al monitor, el software utiliza la última línea de la pantalla, en la cual pone una especie de código que maneja dicha funcionalidad. Para evitar que el usuario vea el proceso, el MONITOR esconde durante un instante dicha línea.

Por lo visto, debido a algún fallo, en algún momento el chip del monitor se confunde y, sin ninguna necesidad, empieza por las buenas a ocultar una línea de la pantalla, pero no la última durante un instante, sino una cualquiera, en medio de la pantalla, y así se queda, hasta que lo activas o desactivas mediante el software del lightframe.

----------

